# Group Pictures (1/31)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Velvet and Oz









Ono and Velvet









Jet and Takoda









Takoda, Catcher, and Oz









Ono, Velvet, and Oz









Riley, Ono, Takoda, Catcher, Oz, Leia, Jet, and Tipsy


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome :thumb


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I just love the last one of the group shot  .


----------



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

8O WOW very nice group pics. Wish I could get my 9 to sit like that. Whats the secret? Toy?


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

DPpond said:


> 8O WOW very nice group pics. Wish I could get my 9 to sit like that. Whats the secret? Toy?


I was wondering that too! I notice in the last one they're all looking up, maybe a feathery thing or somethinig.....


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, I think she said before that she wiggles a toy above the camera to get their attention. 

That last picture is awesome. I love how Ono is sitting so straight up and something about Oz is so darn cute :!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Just have to say that I adore Catcher. He's such a cutie.

The expression on the face of Oz just cracks me up. Seems like he's so intent on something (which is probably the feathery thing you wave to get their attention). I've never seen one of my cats have such determination.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

OMG I wish I could get pics like that! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

once again, LOVE the pictures.. keep them coming! 

I esp like the one with Takoda, Catcher, and Oz 
and Oz's facial expression :lol:


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

They are all so cute!! Velvet has very nice blue eyes!


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Omg !! i want Riley Ono and Leia!!! OOO!!!! How adorable are all of they though!!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

What great pictures!!!! They are all so adorable!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- when you put Jet next to Takoda you can REALLY see the bengal in him. I also love the contrast of Catcher next to Takoda. And every time I see Ono I can't help think of a teddy bear. I'll never cease to marvel at what a handsome group you have.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh wow, Catcher has grown SO much....and he's STILL cute. The whole gang is just plain awesome.


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG, they are all GORGEOUS!!  

I would like to know how you got them all to get along so well!!

We adopted a homeless kitty (Pumpkin) 3 months ago, who adopted us 8 months ago. By our best estimate, she was probably only about 4-6 weeks old when she started hanging out here and stayed all summer. We feed all neighboring kitties and I guess she decided she liked us.  

My 7 year old kitty (Muffin - or, sweet eyes as I like to call her), got wind of her and chased her to the edge of the yard a couple of times during the summer when Muffin was out with me. (Muffin's not an outdoor kitty, only goes out with me for short times when it's nice out). So that's how they met.  

When it started getting cold, and Pumpkin wouldn't use the outdoor shelter we set up for her, we decided to take her in. After trips to the vet for parasites and shots, (and spaying) we kept them separated, with Pumpkin in her own room until she healed from the surgery. 

We've tried everything I could read on the subject of introducing new kitties to resident cats but it seems to not be working out well at all, perhaps because of their first meeting. Until we adopted Muffin just over two years ago, she had always lived with one or two other cats, male and female, so I thought she would adjust better than she is .

Sometimes it looks like they are just playing, and other times it looks a bit too aggressive and I intervene. I can tell that Muffin feels her space has been invaded. They each have their own stuff but make use of each other's, mostly. Pumpkin, still being a kitten, doesn't know the difference and Muffin seems to think she's entitled to Pumpkin's stuff. We've even tried Feliway and that seemed to make them more tense!

Both of them sleeping in the same room, though, is a huge improvement from the first few weeks, but I'm wondering if they could hurt each other...Muffin has a little scratch by her eye which has to be from Pumpkin.

How on earth did you get this many kitties to all get along so well??? 8O 

Curious as a cat here,

Gina


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

you take lovely pics, love the group one, adorable


----------



## calicoangel (Feb 3, 2006)

You've really got some nice looking cats! Velvet catches my eye. I know mine would never sit together for a group picture like that! I'ld be lucky to get 3 of them together at once, toy or not!


----------

